# Balance Staff Repair For Pocket Watch?



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Pocket watch I am restoring, it is all cleaned and re assembled apart from the balance.

It was dropped many years ago and stooped working, as is usual it is a broken pivot on the Balance Staff.

Are there any companies, contacts or members who are able to make a new staff or source a replacement?

Thanks.


----------



## Rolo1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi captain,

Have you got any more info on the watch? Make size etc?


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

Its an H Samuel 'Acme Lever' Case marked for 1926 London Import

It is a key wind and key set (from the rear) Swiss movement

41mm dia and 5 jewels it has the makers name Buren on the dial plate.

Seconds are on the 4th wheel pivot.

It has gone back to gether perfectly and laid on it's face it runs but with the pivot broken on the alance **** end it won't run in any other position.

Looking at eBay I have seen several identical movements and some that appear to be exact 'mirror images' of it.

Unfortunately they usualy have the same fault, a broken balance staff.

I will keep a look out fo a movement with a good balance and canibalise it I think as they go for a lot less than I think it will cost to have a new staff made.

I have had one quote of Â£80!!!

I have noticed similar sized movements identical aprt from being jey wound and wondered if I could just take the balance and use it to repair mine.

As the movements go for so little it might b e worth experimenting


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Captain Swoop, can you post a pic of the movement please, i have some old Buren movements somewhere, will have a rummage............

Â£80 to have a staff made is VERY CHEAP!!!!! I have been quoted Â£400....................


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks. I will post some pics as soon as I can.

Â£80 is more than I could buy a working example of the watch for on eBay!!


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

One on the left is from the Watch. One on the right is an almost identical movement I have although this too has a broken Balance Staff.

One on the left has exactly the same markings as the one on the right but it appears to be later and simplified with a less finished appearance compared to the one on the right although dimensions off all the components are the same.


----------

